# Close grip



## zeshnil (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey..
  I just wanna ask a question from all of you related to workout  How close should my hands be together..??how many inches should apart..?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 17, 2014)

Since people comes in diff sizes I prefer to tell them that their hands should come down just outside their chest at the bottom of the movement.

Hawk


----------



## gobot (Jun 17, 2014)

I go just inside shoulder width.  Anything closer for me and my wrists would explode.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 17, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Since people comes in diff sizes I prefer to tell them that their hands should come down just outside their chest at the bottom of the movement.
> 
> Hawk



This^^


----------



## MattG (Jun 18, 2014)

I get the best tricep isolation at about a 6-7" gap...when i extend my thumbs they are within 2" on the bar. But it does mess with my wrists a little bit more, especially at 185lbs+


----------



## psych (Jul 9, 2014)

Where ever you get the most drive/speed


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2014)

I use the inside edge of the knurling, which puts me just inside shoulder width.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2014)

For old dudes it depends on wrist flexibilty.   Years of hard  labor using wrists makes location where it has to be. But sandp is where im at.thumbs start at inside knurling    So hes fukn old too..lol.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> For old dudes it depends on wrist flexibilty.   Years of hard  labor using wrists makes location where it has to be. But sandp is where im at.thumbs start at inside knurling    So hes fukn old too..lol.


Yep, will be 50 in Dec.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 10, 2014)

thumbs touching the outer chest


----------

